# 1/24 Drag Race Michigan



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: On November 11th we will have a $100.00 to win GUARANTEED bracket race. We will also have 2 classes run that day, Superstreet and Supergas. 
Doors will open at 9 Racing at 1PM sharp.
Any questions send me an e-mail. 
Thanks Tom
Hope to see you there. 



Link: http://www.tsshobbies.com


----------

